# Best to remove shower tiles



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a bathroom circa early 1960's that I am redoing. It is covered with those 3x3 ceramic tiles that we are all familiar with. I have removed most of these tiles covering the wall with a sledge hammer but I am afraid that is not going to work with the tiles that cover the head/faucet area of the shower. Can someone give me a gentle yet effective way of removing the tiles in the head/faucet/pipe area so as not to create "plumbing problems". 

ALSO, I now have to get my bathroom floor tiles up. The key is I don't want to damage the concreate floor underneath. They are 10x10 ceramic tiles put on top of that old school vinyl flooring (which) is all dried up. The Wonderbar might work if I could get it under there but it is just too tight and hard. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

When I get into tight area's I always use a paint scraper ( not the typical paint scraper but the one that looks like in the pic).


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

I have used a wonderbar and a hammer...


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

dougrus said:


> I have used a wonderbar and a hammer...


 
Wonderbar was a great idea thanks? I now have to get my bathroom floor tiles up. The key is I don't want to damage the concreate floor underneath. They are 10x10 ceramic tiles put on top of that old school vinyl flooring (which) is all dried up. The Wonderbar might work if I could get it under there but it is just too tight and hard.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

What do you plan on replacing the tile with? Are you going to do new tile? If so, I would remove the old vinyl that is there as well. Is the floor a concrete SLAB or is it a mortar bed set on the plywood subfloor? If it is a mortar bed, depending on its condition you are probably going to want to take that up too. Let us know and we will help you further.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

dougrus said:


> What do you plan on replacing the tile with? Are you going to do new tile? If so, I would remove the old vinyl that is there as well. Is the floor a concrete SLAB or is it a mortar bed set on the plywood subfloor? If it is a mortar bed, depending on its condition you are probably going to want to take that up too. Let us know and we will help you further.


Yes, I need to remove EVERYTHING, and yes replacing with nice new tile. I have an air compressor so I am thinking of an air chisel? And yes it is 100% concrete slab. I just want to look for the most effective way to remove the old stuff (don't want to spend weeks on this) and then the best DIY on putting in new tile (I'm a noob to tiling). I am good with my hands and very bright IMHO. I want to also carry the tile up part of the wall which is brick and block.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

I would think that the old vinyl would provide a slight buffer as you are chiseling away at the tile. I would think if you can get the wonderbar at a shallow enough angle that the tiles would come up...especially since they were layed on vinyl. But if you have the funds I think a power chisel would be the way to go. A lot easier! You will save a lot of time. I have never had any experience taking old tile off a slab but I have heard that this is the way that it ius commonly done.
I have done lots of tiling and there are a few guys on here that are pros, so, when you are ready to tile be sure to come back for advice we would be happy to help.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

If it's 100% concrete slab as you say you can use a sledgehammer.  You won't damage the concrete floor, you arn't that strong.....

And little chip or divot you create can be repaire with SLC or concrete when you are done but I'll bet you won't have any....

After a few wacks with the sledge you should be able to slide a long crow bar under the tile and pry it all up...

in other words but your back into it.....:thumbup:

Oh and you MUST remove the vinyl... and if your shower tile was put on drywall, i'm betting it was a paint scraper should work.

If it was done properly a paint scraper and a hammer should work, just tap the back of the scaper to jam it under the tile....


----------

